# Item that lets you speak all Languages



## crispydave (Feb 26, 2009)

Im working on a character who tries to talk his way out of everything and was wondering if there was an item the let you understand and speak all languages. Does such an item exist of am I going to have to bug the DM with homebrew stuff.


----------



## s-dub (Feb 26, 2009)

See the spell Tongues for ideas.  A tongues spell can be made permanent with a permanency spell.  Or you could use it as the basis for an item that grants tongues.


----------



## Nebten (Feb 26, 2009)

There is the Helm of Comprehend Languages and Read Magic. But that only allows you to comprehnd languages, not speak them. 

The other is its stronger cousin Helm of Telepathy, but people may not like the thought of speaking through their minds. 

Or do it the old fashion way. Take a level in bard or marshal which gets Speak Language as a class skill.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

The feat Master Linguist in Races of Eberron is useful for this. You learn a new language each level for free, as if you had bought a rank in Speak Language. So if you actually do put a rank in SL, that's two languages a level. After a few levels you'll be able to switch in and out of almost a dozen languages with ease.


----------



## Iku Rex (Mar 4, 2009)

A Pearl of Speech (600 gp, MIC) lets you speak one language.

A Crystal Mask of Languages (2500 gp, MIC) grants the ability to speak five languages.


----------



## SolitonMan (Mar 5, 2009)

Although it's not directly related to languages, if you're character is going to try to talk their way out of most situations, an eternal wand of glibness might be useful as well. (see MIC, p. 159)


----------



## Thurbane (Mar 11, 2009)

By the formula in the SRD, a permanent item of Tongues would cost 45,000gp (90,000 if it's "unslotted").


----------

